# Battery charging



## base (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 2009 Autotrail Tracker with the Sargent mains unit, a Van Bitz Battery Master (to trickle charge the vehicle battery) and a 100 Ah battery. This is my 1st van and have only owned it since April this year. 
I park the van at home and have the ability to keep it permanently connected to the mains. 
Question:- Is it better for the battery if the van is permanently connected to the mains or should I just connect it every week or 2 to top up the battery? Will the battery last longer one way or the other?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

My view.... it is better to keep it on trickle charge. Batteries do self discharge over time. Even with batteries in store, the recommendation is you charge them regularly. 

If you have an alarm fitted you will have to keep your batteries connected.

peedee


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

What we used to do before we fulltimed was to have the van on hookup via a 7 day timer. The timer switched on once a week for a couple of hours. If you have an alarm on all the time try it twice a week. 

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have an Augusta with the Sargent charger and Vanbitz Battery Master, if your system is the same as mine, I leave it on hook up all the time, powered on and the Sargent charger looks after both the leisure and vehicle batteries, making the battery master redundant. 

It will charge the leisure battery and automatically switch over to the vehicle battery when required, thereby, allowing you to keep your immobiliser and alarm system's activated at all times. 

Keith


----------



## base (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your ideas.

I have so far been leaving the mains connected all the time so that the batteries are always fully charged. I haven't yet tried leaving it disconnected from the mains to see how long it takes to discharge to a safe level. How many lights on the control panel is it safe to let it discharge to without harming the battery? I have a unit with 4 green and 4 amber lights. ( If all 8 are lit the battery is fully charged) When on a site with no hook-up it will show 4 green and 1 or 2 amber after 2 days of use.

Thanks,

Base


----------

